# Cabinet Pricing



## KRP (Oct 30, 2005)

What is standard cabinet pricing for custom cabinets in nc?


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

KRP, a lot of details left out of the question. Base cabinets or wall, European style or face frame, flat or raised panel doors, what type of wood (oak, maple, cherry, etc, etc, etc, etc). Also, how custom are we talking about? Are there lazy susans, do the base cabinets have full extension slide out drawers, or just shelves, is there special trim details like crown molding at the top? 

I don’t know how regionally sensitive cabinet pricing is. I’m 500 miles or so north of you, but to give you an idea, my base kitchen cabinet is about $200 a linear ft installed. That would be for Euro style, raised panel, maple. That price can fluctuate, bigger kitchens less, smaller kitchens more. And any extras like full extension shelves, more expensive wood, etc would increase the price. 

I’m interested in how you or other cabinetmakers on the board price custom cabinets. I know for my area, I’m still on the low end, but I’m trying to build up my customer base too.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How custom is custom? I don't build boxes, typically prefab and then assemble in place providing that the long pieces can make the turns or come in through windows.

Another consideration is how many doodads the customer wants. In right now are appliance garages, pan drawers, vertical storge, fancy corner storage, recycle garbage bins, wok pits, etched glass door panels, no doors, unconventional pulls and the list goes on.


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

Teetor,
When you say you don't build boxes, are you saying that if you have a cabinet run of say 8' that you'll build that as one unit? If so, do you ever have trouble in older homes where the walls aren't true, or can you take care of wall inconsistencies with shims? 

On your base cabs, do you build the 4" toe kick base separately and then attach the cabinets or build them all as one unit?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

my biggest cabinet, to date, was 22'10" L and 12' H without a joint in any runs, horizontal or vertical. It featured a custom copper range hood by Schnedeker and a full entertainment center including a 36" TV on an articulated arm and swivel. Nothing beats Oprah on surround sound. LOL


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

WOW! You can't see me, but I'm bowing down in respect and awe. 

If I didn't have a family relying on me and wasn't so tied to my area, I'd move to FL to work in your cabinet shop at minimum wage for a few years--just for the experience. I'd love to work next to a seasoned veteran in the trade and gleen all that tribal knowledge. 

Thanks for the insight! :thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Wood, I couldn't hold a candle next to my Dad. HE's the one that you would give the left one to work for, he did it all expertly. Lots of hand carving, staircases, boats, you name it. I just build some cabinets and bookshelves.


----------



## stairguy (Nov 6, 2005)

In Syracuse NY I usually charge for a pretty standard size cabinet, maybe 30 X 30 or 24 X 36 or something in that area $25 per to install, both wall and base cabs. For bigger I charge more, extra for fillers and per foot for toekicks. Any cut outs for plugs or pipes I charge for, and same with cleats on walls for counter tops. Figure what you want to make and hour, and how long it takes you to do something and figure it out that way. Kitchen cabinets though you can usually make more / hour on installing them, but keep in mind you have to bring them all in the house and take them out of the boxes as well, so that's in your pricing as well. Hope this helps!

Jay


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This is a good example of regional differences. The box stores here charge $65 for uppers, $50 for lowers and I'd count the silverware before those guys left. BTW, if you want them square and level, that's extra.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

stairguy said:


> In Syracuse NY I usually charge for a pretty standard size cabinet, maybe 30 X 30 or 24 X 36 or something in that area $25 per to install, both wall and base cabs. For bigger I charge more, extra for fillers and per foot for toekicks. Any cut outs for plugs or pipes I charge for, and same with cleats on walls for counter tops. Figure what you want to make and hour, and how long it takes you to do something and figure it out that way. Kitchen cabinets though you can usually make more / hour on installing them, but keep in mind you have to bring them all in the house and take them out of the boxes as well, so that's in your pricing as well. Hope this helps!
> 
> Jay


Christ, good ole upstate NY! I hope with all the add ons you get to average $100 a box. $25 a box! One of the reasons I have no regrets leaving NY so long ago!


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is how much for kitchen cabinets. Anywhere from 3600-20,000 dollars LOL I being serious.


----------



## Dougmt (Nov 12, 2005)

*I mt....*

the going rate for custom cabinets is between $150-175 per door. This is oak faced 3/4" ply boxes and solid raised panel doors with european style hinges. This does NOT including hanging but does include delivery.
D


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 23, 2006)

stairguy said:


> In Syracuse NY I usually charge for a pretty standard size cabinet, maybe 30 X 30 or 24 X 36 or something in that area $25 per to install, both wall and base cabs. For bigger I charge more, extra for fillers and per foot for toekicks. Any cut outs for plugs or pipes I charge for, and same with cleats on walls for counter tops. Figure what you want to make and hour, and how long it takes you to do something and figure it out that way. Kitchen cabinets though you can usually make more / hour on installing them, but keep in mind you have to bring them all in the house and take them out of the boxes as well, so that's in your pricing as well. Hope this helps!
> 
> Jay


If it's ok with you, I'll quit working now and sub all my work to you.


----------

